# Import video into iMovie via USB



## versionsporadic (Aug 14, 2009)

I've got a similar problem.

I'm using an HDR-HC9E Sony Camcorder and I wanted to import the video into iMovie. I'm using that one useless MacBook model without a firewire connection and I'm seemingly unable to transfer video via usb. 

I've managed to import the video into a pc, but how do i now get it into a format that imovie will recognise? 

This is a work project and it's driving me up the wall

*Moderator Edit (moved to new thread)
Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/sony-picture-motion-browser-208453.html*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Sony Picture Motion Browser*

use a converter like Prism and convert it to either Quicktime (.mov) or an avi or DV - have a look here

PS - please start a new thread when wanting answers, sometimes a thread won't be noticed if old or thought that, judging by the number of replies, someone is already helping you. You can include quotes or link to this thread if you want people to see other relevant information :grin:


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I looked at the manual for the HDR-HC9 (the HDR-HC9E is only sold in latin america and I don't know spanish and can't read its manual, but hopefully they're not too different).
It seems when you record video footage, it can either store it to the memory stick duo pro, or to the 8mm tape. What I'm not clear on, is which one is used, and if it's stored to the memory stick, what format the files are in.
Usually you'll get several options for transfer to computer. If it's on the memory stick, you can just copy the file using Windows Explorer (or the bundled software). The other option if it's on 8mm tape is you stream it and record it (like on a VCR) using appropriate software (usually using bundled software, but I think Movie Maker can do it too). I'm not sure which options are available on a mac, but I remember you can sometimes click on your camcorder or digital camera, and change it to act like a storage device, then you can browse the files like you would a disk drive or a CD.
Also some kind of transfers (streaming or copying) may be available via one interface or the other or both (USB or firewire).

But yeah basically
- how are you transferring the files
- what file types are you getting (extension (mpg, avchd, mts, mod, tod), codec if possible (H.264 or MPEG-2))
- what means of transferring to the Mac do you have? (USB thumb drive or DVD (sneakernet), are you a home network with a router and shared files, do you have a crossover cable?)


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2498
shows a screenshot whereby you can just browse the files on a digital camera. I don't know if it'd be doable on your camcorder (it probably wouldn't be if it was recorded on the 8mm tape (as opposed to the memory stick)).


----------



## versionsporadic (Aug 14, 2009)

okay, an update. If I connect the camera (which was purchased in Australia, not Latin America) to a PC and import the video (recorded on miniDV not onto a memory stick) using the supplied software (Picture Motion Browser) the video is saved as a .m2t file. If I copy this file to the macbook it isn't recognised by imovie. I've tried to convert this file to an appropriate imovie format but to no avail - can someone recommend a converter that actually works?

My second thought was to purchase a 4pin to 6pin firewire cable and connect the camera to my Mac at home. When I did this, the camera is recognised by imovie but I still can't seem to import the video.


----------



## versionsporadic (Aug 14, 2009)

oh and I'm can transfer the files using thumb drive, external hard drive, dvd, whatever - no network though

I have no idea what codec is used - I'm a bit shaky on the whole codec principle to be honest. I know .m2t has something to do with mpeg-2


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

m2t is MPEG-2 transport stream, that's the container. Find out what the video codec is.
Use gspot (http://www.headbands.com/gspot). It'll usually be MPEG-2 or H.264 (AVC).

First I'd probably try ffmpegX. http://www.ffmpegx.com/

If it's MPEG-2 video, you can probably use MPEG StreamClip for an intermediate conversion
http://www.squared5.com/
but this seems to require the pay ($20) QuickTime MPEG-2 component.
This post recommends outputting to Apple Intermediate
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=467690


----------

